# Get a Life Goob!



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

22,000 posts. Good grief!









Fresh grizzly n fresh wolf tracks. "We'll camp here" the guide says.


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

Is that in Utah? Cuz I’ve heard multiple times that there are no wolves in Utah. I guess maybe you’re better at finding them😂🤷‍♂️


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I would say that the picture is while Goob was on his sheep hunt that he doesn't like to talk about

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Where would we all be without you, Goob?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Aww, you found a cute lil fella to play tag with!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

SaltyWalty said:


> Is that in Utah? Cuz I’ve heard multiple times that there are no wolves in Utah. I guess maybe you’re better at finding them😂🤷‍♂️


Wyoming, on Jim Mountain in the Absarokas between Cody and Yellowstone N.P.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> I would say that the picture is while Goob was on his sheep hunt that he doesn't like to talk about
> 
> Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


Yeah, maybe someday I'll finish the story. It was 6 years ago but I still have nightmares about it.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I saw some stat show up that showed I was one of the most active posters here last month. This new office "job" has me spending lots of time online either posting here or farming downvotes on reddit as cucklord420. Sorry you are all being victimized by my $h!tposting. Be careful with your furry friends, Goob. Don't want you to get into any nonsense like those Northwest College wrestlers.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A month ago I had 22,000 posts. Now I have 18,784 posts!!

WTH? The UWN must be using voting machines to count posts.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> A month ago I had 22,000 posts. Now I have 18,784 posts!!
> 
> WTH? The UWN must be using voting machines to count post.


Not sure why, but you must have done something to lose cred points. 

You're gonna need a few more ptarmy livers to recover from this one


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe we need to get you a part time job working the gun counter at Murdoch's, Goob!


----------

